# ADBA papers



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

I send off for some ADBA paperwork for a litter. I received someone else's ADBA's papers and ADBA sent that person mine. I am a little ticked because I payed rush fee and everything to ensure them to get here on time. Now I have to wait longer and someone else possibly has my dog's registry numbers now. Sorry, had to rant and rave


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Can you get mad and at least get your rush fee money back?
Also, didnt you say you have Bullies? Why not just register them with the ABKC?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bummer!!! did they offer to fix it or refund money?


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

No, I had to pay to send the not mine oaoers back, they are sending me mine. I guess. They said that is was an honest mistake and they couldn't do anything. I do have bullies, but I have a female that is already ADBA (she is not bully at all) and had to make my male ( which is a Classic style bully) ADBA, so I just made the pups ADBA.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

oaoers... lol PAPERS!! sorry


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had a hard time with the ADBA.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, VERY frustrating. I am the type person that worries about other people using my male. (who i know is an awesome stud) and use it on crap. LOL I am sooooo over exaggerating. KNLS- ARE YOU ON 24/7? HAHA


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

you could have contacte the person whos papers you had and just mailed them to each other? The address to the people is on the papers.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

YES! but that isn't my mistake. ADBA needed to know and that is why I CLEARLY informed them of my frustrations!


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

wat does it matter if they have ur dogs registration numbers


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't know the Adba recognized the Ambully?


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

He can be considered as both ABKC Classic Ambully, UKC APBT, or ADBA APBT. So I have him all three. The pups looked more ADBA style APBT's anyway!


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

bluestark said:


> He can be considered as both ABKC Classic Ambully, UKC APBT, or ADBA APBT. So I have him all three. The pups looked more ADBA style APBT's anyway!


It's bad enough the American Bully people are calling the 'real' APBTs "Classic APBT", now there is a "Classic Ambully"? How can the American Bully have a classic catagory when it's a 'new' breed to begin with?

This is all getting way too stupid for me. That's all I gotta say about it...... :hammer:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kimber said:


> It's bad enough the American Bully people are calling the 'real' APBTs "Classic APBT", now there is a "Classic Ambully"? How can the American Bully have a classic catagory when it's a 'new' breed to begin with?
> 
> This is all getting way too stupid for me. That's all I gotta say about it...... :hammer:


If I'm not mistaken,the Ambully has been around for about 10 years at least.Isn't that long enough to have a classic style?And also they call it the classic style because there are different styles of bullies.
Every breed started somewhere and worked out different kinks in the road along the way.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is just a comparison...regarding the 'classic' title...

...we just got back from an ABRA show in Farmington, UT...wonderful show BUT there were so many classes because of so many standards because of so many 'styles' because of so many 'different breeding styles' that the JUDGE himself almost handed out the WRONG award for Best Female...(he had to refer to the paperwork in front of him NOT the dogs in front of him). 

So...if this is the case with the Am Bully as well now...God help you all. One breed...one type...one registry....IMO.

I am not digging on either the AB culture or the AmBully culture...just making an observation that people do not see in person very often and certainly talk a lot about online.

- Sara


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

bluestark said:


> He can be considered as both ABKC Classic Ambully, UKC APBT, or ADBA APBT. So I have him all three. The pups looked more ADBA style APBT's anyway!


Um no, UKC style dogs are pretty much the same standard as the Classic Bully, but the ADBA dog nowhere resembles either.



kimber said:


> It's bad enough the American Bully people are calling the 'real' APBTs "Classic APBT", now there is a "Classic Ambully"? How can the American Bully have a classic catagory when it's a 'new' breed to begin with?
> 
> This is all getting way too stupid for me. That's all I gotta say about it...... :hammer:


You need to get your facts straight before calling anything stupid cause it looks like the pot calling the kettle black. 
Classic APBT is just an APBT and only websites trying to peddle puppies or telling people that they don't have bullies are doing that. In no way is the bully community making a standard for APBTs other that the one that they copied from the UKC standard for their registered APBTs. Classic Bully, yeah, it's real. It's not STUPID. The breed is like a quarter century old. The classic bully standard, and I'm sorry to say this because I have one, was made for throw backs, tweeners, and dogs of outdated standard. Look, before you go insulting, you should really do the research. I almost blew up at you over this. It's funny how many people with dogs of unknown lineage and rescues go along with anti bully garbage, especially when half this board is made up of bully owners.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

I completely agree! There is many "classes" for the American Bully. And yes it is because they are so many different breeding styles. But I think this will be good, bc then people can choose which style to breed, and stick with the one style. Who knows in 40 years it may all turn into one standard. We just have to wait and see/ ADBA doesn't look like the UKC APBT but they can be registered as so, and like I said the pups were more ADBA style anyway.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Um no, UKC style dogs are pretty much the same standard as the Classic Bully, but the ADBA dog nowhere resembles either.
> 
> You need to get your facts straight before calling anything stupid cause it looks like the pot calling the kettle black.
> Classic APBT is just an APBT and only websites trying to peddle puppies or telling people that they don't have bullies are doing that. In no way is the bully community making a standard for APBTs other that the one that they copied from the UKC standard for their registered APBTs. Classic Bully, yeah, it's real. It's not STUPID. The breed is like a quarter century old. The classic bully standard, and I'm sorry to say this because I have one, was made for throw backs, tweeners, and dogs of outdated standard. Look, before you go insulting, you should really do the research. I almost blew up at you over this. It's funny how many people with dogs of unknown lineage and rescues go along with anti bully garbage, especially when half this board is made up of bully owners.


That's your opinion. My opinion is, IT'S STUPID and just another name the bully people threw in to try and make y'all look good. The American Bully hasn't been around for 25 years! Who the heck are you trying to kid besides yourself? 
The classic bully as you describe it, IS pretty much what makes up the majority of the b.s. out there. It's a shame that the bully breeders who are really trying to clean things up, really trying to move forward, are still in for a long road. The registry ABKC should, if not already doing it, regulate what is being registered while they are still young. There could still be time to safe it. LOL............ 
I'm not anti-bully. Please read and comprehend my posts before commenting! I am anti-bully-bull and if you can't understand that, oh well. As for my research, what exactly is it i'm suppose to research that I haven't already?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The breed was in the makings long before it had a name. Don't like it, don't deal with it. Calling it stupid is insulting. Again, do your research before arguing, LOL
Bullies may not have had a name but they've been around. This IS 2010, do the math.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> The breed was in the makings long before it had a name. Don't like it, don't deal with it. Calling it stupid is insulting. Again, do your research before arguing, LOL
> Bullies may not have had a name but they've been around. This IS 2010, do the math.


A breed is not a breed until it has a name. Or am I wrong? Even with a new breed name, there should be rules and consistency. The AmBully, as it's called, has it's own registry because the 'breed' is non consistent which comes with the territory when mixing different breeds with the APBT. The ABKC is not a recognized registry and it probably won't be in your lifetime. Thank God for the good people trying to breed correct AmBullies. I commend these people.

What is SOOOO insulting calling 'it' stupid? Who have I insulted? The people who have decided to add an adjective to a noun? Some people are so embarrassed and/or confused on the product being made, they have to actually call the APBT by different names, "Classic APBT, Classic Bully, extreme, XXXL, Pocket, ect. sigh... It's all too ridiculous to me.

So, you are saying that bullies have been around since 1985? <cough> ...interesting.
Anywho, I'm not going to argue with you. I don't have the time, but, in the meantime, can you give me your view of the history? It would be quite interesting to see it from your viewpoint.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, the American Bully has been around for at least 20 years. If I am not mistaken the Razors Edge 20th Anniversary was last month in FL. Please correct me if I am wrong! But on the deal with ABKC, ABKC is a very known registry to the American Bully world. So is the ABBA, and a couple others. There are only three sanctioned styles of an American Bully.
They are
Classic:
















Pocket: 17" or shorter
















Standard: over 17" tall
















They also have fun shows that have XXL, best of colors, best head, etc. Sounds like you do need to do some research. Please do not insult my dogs anymore than you already have!


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I know what they have, I know what RE dogs are about....what they WERE about. The kennel/name "Razor's Edge" may be celebrating their 20th anniversity, but that doesn't mean they started out bully. Ive talked to Dave. I've seen the movement. I was there. It has progressively unfolded within the last 10 years. ABKC is only a few years old and it is not a recognized registry in the dog world as a whole, meaning AKC, ADBA and UKC does not recognize it and will not single register ABKC dogs. That is OK. That is the way it's suppose to be. This is what the APBT owners have always wanted! No need to be defensive! And for the record, no one is disrespecting your dogs. Maybe YOU need to brush up on the whole entire pit bull thang.

In general and on the Internet, blues started, then it progressed to who had the bulliest blue then it progressively went downward and sideways.. I have not insulted your dogs. If you can't read and comprehend my posts, please don't comment on them. I have gave positive feedback and praise to people who are breeding AmBullies of standard. It is the breeding of deformities and substandard ideals I can't stand and if that is what you deal with, that's your perogative. If it isn't, then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a right, as a member of this board to comment on any thread I wanna. 
You have my point right in front of you but for some reason you aren't seeing it. The whole classic standard is a standard created for those bullies who are more like the original. Might not have had a name, but it was still there. As for a breed not being a breed until it has a name, yeah I dunno cause I've never created a breed and I'm assuming that you don't have a solid answer to that question or you'd have something to show me. No you're not insulting MY dog, but calling the new standard stupid is kind of insulting, considering a cast majority of the bully bred dogs here on GP fit that standard to a T.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

to bluestark.. what kind of crop is that called?


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Whatever you say jack.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My question is when people are breeding to American Bullies... and they have a litter of puppies that are not of a consistent size does size alone make it a pocket or a standard... or are people actually breeding pockets with pockets to produce pockets... and if those two dogs produce a dog that is larger is it then considered a standard?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

People breed pockets to pockets in hopes that they get that outta the litter. Unfortunately, a lot of times we get inconsistencies. May have some standards, pockets, and throw backs


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

OP-My friend had a similar issue...got the papers and ped back on her litter and they put the wrong number...she called and they had the papers rushed within like 2 days...but we both have kennel reg so we don't have to pay the extra rush fee..

Sorry that you had the trouble!


----------

